# Slight overclock for Anno 2070?



## Mattallic (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I recently borrowed Anno 2070 off my brother to see if I like it before I purchase (_I'm new to the Anno games_). I run a test on Can You RUN It?

Here is the results:





My processor comes slighty? under. So was wondering if its possible to bring my processor up just to make the requirements or isn't this possible?

I'll also leave my pc spec below.

Thanks in advance,
Matt.

System Model: *Dell Inc. Vostro 200*
OS: *Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) Service Pack 1*
Board: *Dell Inc. 0RK936* 
Processor: *2.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium Dual*
HDD: *1000.21 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity*
RAM: *5120 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory*
Graphics Card: *ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's commonly have the Bios locked or restricted to avoid OC'ing and damage to the lower quality components.
Your CPU is above the minimum requirements so it "should" run the game.


----------

